# The forgotten role of the bicycle in wartime: How soldiers rode into action on two wheels



## jacob9795 (Dec 11, 2017)

Here is an interesting article I found on Foxnews:
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2017/12...-soldiers-rode-into-action-on-two-wheels.html


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2017)




----------

